# كيفية استخدام Spss



## lena1 (2 أكتوبر 2006)

أرجو تزويدي بشرح باللغة العربية عن برنامج Spss ولكم الشكر.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (3 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تجد ثلاث ملفات pdf على الرابط التالي .. مع وجود عدة كتب اخرى فينفس الموضوع

وهي مقدمه من المعهد العربي للتدريب والبحوث الاحصائية

http://www.aitrs.org/Books.htm


----------



## lena1 (8 أكتوبر 2006)

أشكرك جزيل الشكلر و جزاك الله كل الخير,,على ايفادى بالمعلومات الرائعة ..


----------



## Ahmad Faraj (12 أكتوبر 2006)

Salamu Alaikum 
i would like to thank you very much , sorry to write by english my computer not suporting by arabic language realy very good book again thank you very much


----------



## mohammed123 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

حقيقه اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي هذا الرابط الممتاز لاني فعلا كنت ابحث عن هذا الكتاب باللغه العربيه اشكرك مره اخري


----------



## labeeb (10 ديسمبر 2006)

وانا ايضا اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي ابو صالح على الرابط 
جزاك الله خير وسدد خطاك فعلا انت متميز 
الموقع سخي بالكتب في المجال الاحصائي ومتعلقاته


----------



## زهر الياسمين (26 أبريل 2007)

أشكرك بالفعل كنت أحتاج إليه كثيراً أنت رائع يا أبو صالح شكررررررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## صفوان اصف (17 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الاخوه المتمرسين في الspssتقديم شروحات على هذه البرنامج


----------

